
The Streisand Effect: When censorship backfires - anons2011
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18458567
======
zhoutong
> Streisand Effect - the act of trying to suppress information but simply
> making it more widespread as a result.

This effect provides a natural equilibrium. When an organisation considers
censorship, if the Streisand Effect comes into their mind, they may not really
want to censor any more. So somehow this effect prevents some censorship
without it being triggered.

------
sc00ter
The BBC has missed the real story, which is that as a result of all the
publicity, Martha has raised over £43,000 and climbing[1] in less than 2
4hours for her nominated charity "Mary's Meals" which provides school meals
for 600,000 children in 16 countries.

[1] <http://www.justgiving.com/neverseconds>

[Edit: +£3000 in the last hour...]

